# Perth?



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello people!

I've recently moved to Perth from NZ to start a new job (probably the most dramatic thing I've ever done, lol) and while the job is cool I'm at quite a loose end in my time off... I don't know anyone here except my flatmate who is, tbh, not very interesting nor here very often.

How one goes about meeting new people / making friends is something that's always eluded me, and I've found myself slipping back into my old habits of just wandering around feeling vaguely depressed and hoping someone will approach _me_, then freaking out if they actually do and getting rid of them asap.

Anyway, my point was, anyone else here living in Perth? And possibly want to chat / meet up?

I might turn out to be an interesting person, who knows... (I don't haha!)


----------



## kraigg (Apr 25, 2009)

Congratulations! Moving to a different country on your own to start a new job, is a big step. I fully commend you on that.

I'm sure you'll be able to make friends at work soon. Besides your flatmate, have you met any of your neighbours? Are there any social or sporting groups you might like to join? You could enroll in a short course in your spare time. It can be something fun and unrelated to your job, ie learn a new language, do a photography course, learn how to write short stories, learn to play a musical instrument, etc. You might be able to make new friends there.

There are also various charities you could do some volunteer work for. It doesn't even have to be very often, maybe once a month, but it might help you to meet new people. If you're religious, you could join a church or some community group. All of these things will help you broaden your social circle, but how comfortable you are with doing them will largely depend on your social anxiety, if you have it, and how badly it it affects you.

Another good thing to do, I find, especially if you've just moved to a new city, is to go around and have a look at all the area has to offer, ie transport, museums, parks, places of interest. Once you're more familiar with your surroundings and know where you are, you won't feel like you're wandering aimlessly whenever you're out and about by yourself.


----------



## Heenimoana (Mar 23, 2015)

**

The exact same position I'm in now, although you probably posted this a long time ago. it's good to know I'm not the only person who is wandering around lonely on days off. I hope you made some new friends! keep smiling


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Gosh that was a long time ago lol. I vaguely remember posting it! Still in Perth, and I know a few more people now although I don't have what you'd call a social circle. 

What do you do Heenimoana?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Dam, wrong Perth :um Been to the place where the name originates over here, a fair few times :yes


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh ay  It's in the UK right?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Procster said:


> Oh ay  It's in the UK right?


Oh aye, tiss in Scotland so it is.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in Perth, there are actually lots of Perth-based groups on Meetup.com, I've been to a few meetups and it's been a good experience so far. Started off with groups that specifically cater for people with SA, but I'm also checking out some general social groups to step out of my comfort zone. More recently I went to a meetup for archery at the archery/shooting range in Whiteman Park, lots of fun.

Or feel free to message me, I'm open to chatting/meeting up with fellow shy people


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh cool, yeah I have been to a few of those, I know the girl who started one of the SA ones actually. Maybe I've seen you!


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe, any group in particular? I don't think I've been to many yet, but yeah it's been fun so far.

Although I find that the groups dedicated to SA/shyness seem to be getting taken over by other non-SA/Shyness groups that just want more people going to their meetups, which I find off-putting. I mean, posting a meetup for a large group of people to hang out at a bar... not really suitable for those with SA >.>


----------



## Procster (Nov 1, 2009)

Mm yeah, I've gone to a few like that but it was pretty awkward 

Haven't gone to anything for a while, but the Perth SA/Shyness group and Pursuit of Happiness group mostly.


----------

